# Time between abandoning cycle and getting next period



## 2mums4baby (May 16, 2011)

Hi girls, pretty much asking what I said inthe thread title, how long did you have to wait between stopping the hormones and getting your AF?

I was on Gonal-F and Buserelin, stopped injecting 16 days ago and was told by the nurse I should get my next period 7-10 days after. Still waiting!

Now its day 30 since my last period and not even so much as the odd pain of backache to suggest Af is on her way.  

Just wondering how it went for you? x


----------



## Loobylou79 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey,
My first cycle was also cancelled mid August, I was on Clomid then menopur. My period hadn't arrived after 38 days so I rang clinic to check what should happen. They arranged for a scan to check my lining, which wasn't as thick as it should have been, and gave me a prescription for Norethisterone. My period actually arrived the day after the scan, so I'm now on cycle 2.

Perhaps you could book a scan too to rest your mind and get things moving for your next cycle x


----------

